# When are typical growth spurts?



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Inka seems to be on the small size and I'm curious if you can tell if she's going to be a small adult or just a late bloomer. She's only 16 lbs at 12 weeks. She seems to be in good health, a little on the lean side but she's very active and a little hard to keep weight on... Thoughts?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My puppy grew alot between the 3rd and 5th month. Not sure of typical growth spurts but I hope this helps.


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sammi was 12.7lbs at 12 weeks she is 24lbs at 15weeks. Just make sure she is fine take her to the vet for a regular checkup and try to feed her a good food (free grain) everyone recommends it


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

She's very healthy, free of parasites. Stools are formed. I feed her Wellness large breed puppy.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Msmaria said:


> My puppy grew alot between the 3rd and 5th month. Not sure of typical growth spurts but I hope this helps.


Thanks!! That does help


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

you can go here If you want to compare
Let's Compare Weight - GermanShepherdHome.net


----------



## Sammi13 (Jun 15, 2013)

do you have any pic we can look at ?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't worry about growth. It will happen, but you want it to be slow and steady. You don't want those big growth spurts. Ever see a dog suffer with pano? 

My male's only like 12.5 pounds at 10 weeks and he's fine. He eats well, he's active, he's happy, and he's healthy. Enjoy them now while you can still pick them up because it doesn't last long.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Don't worry about growth. It will happen, but you want it to be slow and steady. You don't want those big growth spurts. Ever see a dog suffer with pano?
> 
> My male's only like 12.5 pounds at 10 weeks and he's fine. He eats well, he's active, he's happy, and he's healthy. Enjoy them now while you can still pick them up because it doesn't last long.


Good point  I have pics you guys can use to compare in the picture section, named Inka @11 weeks


----------

